# Spray paint (Enamel? Plastikote?) for grinder.



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi, I've seen some very nice spray jobs on this forum, often on Mazzer grinders, I'm wondering what sprays did people use? I'm looking at Rustoleum Automative Enamel, would that work? I assume you'd need the surface primer, anyone have one that took well to sanded down aluminium?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rust-Oleum-AE0487400UK-Automotive-Ename-Spray/dp/B07W22CB6X/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=rustoleum+automotive+spray+paint&qid=1618660846&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rust-Oleum-AE0040027E8-400ml-Surface-Primer/dp/B001W03PT0/ref=psdc_1938798031_t2_B07W22CB6X

What I'm thinking about atm. Maybe will look for a more daring colour. I saw a pearlescent one but can't find it in stock unfortunately.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

A self etching primer filler specifically for aluminium would be a good idea.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> A self etching primer filler specifically for aluminium would be a good idea.


 Thanks, I'll use that as a primer rather than the normal one.


----------

